# Solved: Failed to query TCP/IP setting error message



## easyaccess (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello,

I am working on a computer for a friend of mine that cannot connect to the internet.

The local area connection show the following:
Status: Connected
Duration: 00:53:12
Speed: 1.0 Gbps

The Activity shows no packets sent or received.

This computer is running:
Computer Type: Gateway E-6100
OS: XP Pro
Version: 5.1.2600 Service Pack 1 Build 2600

When I try to repair the connection I get the errror message: "failed to query TCP/IP setting....."

Was wondering if anyone could assist me with this.


----------



## mf-tech (Jun 28, 2006)

Sounds like some part of the tcp/ip settings on the computer are corrupt. You could use the following tool 'winsockfix' located here:

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Network-Tweak/WinSockFix.shtml

I have used this on many XP computers that have had the same issue as yours and the tool fixed it.

Hope this helps resolve your issue.


----------



## easyaccess (Jun 29, 2008)

I downloaded the winsockfix tool, but unfortunately it failed to resolve my issue. Any other suggestions or ideas what could be causing this?


----------



## mf-tech (Jun 28, 2006)

Check the device manager to make sure there is no error with the network card - a yellow exclamation mark next to the NIC entry. You could also try downloading an updated driver from Gateway's website. Maybe the driver is corrupt.


----------



## easyaccess (Jun 29, 2008)

The device manager shows no exclamation for the network card, but I do have one for the Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver??

I have dowloaded the card drivers and now I get some packets sent, but none received?

I am still getting the "failed to query tcp/ip..." message.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If this is XP-SP2, the "winsock tool" is the incorrect repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## easyaccess (Jun 29, 2008)

this computer is XP SP1. I did try your suggestion anyway and it did not resolve this issue.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's a thread with a possible solution. Apparently, it's possible it's a corrupt TCPIP.SYS file, seems a multitude of people solved it. Start at around post #10.

http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/failed-to-query-TCP-IP-settings-connection-t42533.html


----------

